# Advice on Hino 258ALP



## 06CCSB (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Mostly just browse and read on here and almost always find what I'm looking for/answers I need. Having some trouble though with my most recent request. Hoping you guys can help.

We built a hooklift truck this year on a 2018 Hino 258ALP chassis and it has been wonderful thus far. It will more than likely just be moving skids around this winter from site to site but we are strongly considering putting a plow on it to help out in times of need/overload.

I've used the search function and haven't found much on it but as mentioned above was hoping you guys may have some helpful input. We are fisher people as of now (have two 8' straights and two 8.5 xtreme vs) but not necessarily married to Fisher if they don't really have a plow to fit this application.

Pics of the truck attached. Looking forward to hearing your all's recommendations. Thanks so much.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Good looking TRUCK

I doubt you'll find any manufacturer will have a direct bolt on kit for that. With that being said any good fabricator put any plow you you would like on it.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@Triple L has a Boss DXT on a Hino. Not sure what model though. Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a Hino 185 with a dxt on it... Truck works awesome and is the preferred plow truck over a pickup by my guys... Had our plow installer make a custom mount, was about $800 extra above a normal install but worth every penny... Once you put a plow on that Hino I'll bet you'll have a pickup sitting as nobody will want to drive the pickup...

Video can be seen on my YouTube cjltriplel


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Triple L said:


> I have a Hino 185 with a dxt on it... Truck works awesome and is the preferred plow truck over a pickup by my guys... Had our plow installer make a custom mount, was about $800 extra above a normal install but worth every penny... Once you put a plow on that Hino I'll bet you'll have a pickup sitting as nobody will want to drive the pickup...
> 
> Video can be seen on my YouTube cjltriplel


And that's how I feel about our 4300 and I haven't even plowed with it yet. Turns on a dime and gives .08 cents change. Truck has a 132 C/A and turns tighter than my 2015 CCSB Super Duty.


----------

